# I love the Halloween Theme Woooo !(merged)



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Dont ff look great with the halloween theme  

Thank you tony


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Nooooo, it's freaking me out!   Sorry!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loving the spooky layout!!


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

i agree its fab well done xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Here we are a little Halloween treat for us all 



Sam xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lovin it too 

Moved to G&B save having double threads  (you stil get your credits )


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree, I only logged off for a few mins then logged back on and wooooo, spooky!!! 

Oh, I should have found a piccie too!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Lovin it too
> 
> Moved to G&B save having double threads  (you stil get your credits )


Thank you hunny


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

ooooh I don't know if I should lower the tine with this picture .....



Mind you, Sam did with hers


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loved the last one!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd forgotten about this! 

 I love it! 


​


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

A lower tone is always welcome


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's great isn;t it...wondered what had happened at first


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol aww bless


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I can't decide if I love it or hate it .. it makes me feel a bit icky   its lovely that Tony has gone to so much effort though ..hope we get a Christmas theme too  

Cat x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

did we have a christmas theme last year, I can't remember


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its sending my eyes funny  

​


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am not sure ..memory is not that good


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

​
Cat x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah we have a Christmas theme too but its a lot more subtle with little snowflakes on it.  This one's great though I love it every year!

Thank you Tony for doing it! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Love it xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww yes I remember it was really pwetty


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love it, i did think at first i had a virus or something until my eyes focused on the ghosts
i agree def need to have a Christmas theme too 
Fantastic well done guys
Kate
       ​


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Its pretty cool isnt it love all ur pics !!!


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

love the halloween theme, thankyou


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oww its hurting my eyes , but i'm luvvin it  especially the lanterns in the background 
Once again Tony Thankyou - your great


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

took some getting used to - but loving it now.

I petition that we get a new theme every month..... any suggestions anyone (like the bossman don't have enough to do )


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah - we could have a westlife theme in November


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I PROTEST!!!!!! Take that or bust!!!!   

love taz - new piccie


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

How about TT in december - i was first .......


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

TT every month. No longer the FF boards but the TT boards.

Computer all geared up for fridays tickets going on sale - so excited


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Those ideas will really bring in new members - NOT!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I know its Halloween..........

*But stop with the boy band talk!!* its scaring me


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

The theme is ROCKIN!!! Thanks Tony (and I second the Take That theme   )


glitter-graphics.com


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Fidget said:


> I know its Halloween..........
> 
> *But stop with the boy band talk!!* its scaring me


       

Couldn't agree more!!!!

Sue


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Wraakgodin said:


> Those ideas will really bring in new members - NOT!!!!
> 
> Sue





Fidget said:


> I know its Halloween..........
> 
> *But stop with the boy band talk!!* its scaring me




sorry - couldn't find halloween type raspberry thing!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

A Halloween and boy bands thread. Why isn't Ratty in here already?    

Maz


----------

